# anxiety and IBS



## TKH57 (Aug 7, 2003)

Every since I can remember when going on vacations or anticipating any kind of excitement I would have diaherra badly. Recently I was diagnosed with GERD and also IBS-D. The GERD is under control with Nexium but I decided not to take the Zelnorm because it gave me severe diaherra so I'm just trying to figure out what I can and can not eat. Even when I don't have any bowel problems I'll still have spells of where I feel like I have to burp and really nauseated and sometimes my heart feels like it's pounding out of me. I'll even break out in a sweat. I've had to leave a restaurant before because I'd get these spells. Is this anxiety or something to do with IBS even though I'm not experiencing any diaherra or constipation at the time? Years ago before the IBS I was at work at had this spell and my husband had to drive me home. I had tests run and the drs couldn't figure out what was wrong. I went on Paxil which helped but I couldn't handle the side effects.


----------



## Brice (Aug 19, 2003)

hi, I am new here but I can definately relate.I do believe what you are experiencing is related to anxiety,especially the heart pounding thing.Anxiety can have many different wierd effects on the body I have found out.But you know sometimes IBS and anxiety go hand in hand so that is two things we now have to tackle.Even if you arent having an IBS type of attack the anxiety can crep in and make you feel very wierd and stressed and even nauseaus.For me it makes me feel like someone is standing on my chest and its really hard for me to take a deep breath







I get dizzy spells, nausea, chest pains and headaches too sometimes.I tried Effexor for a while and it never really helped so i cxame off of it and that threw my body into chaos, the withdrawal was a living hell which i am still going through a month later.I think tanxiety is something you and your doctor should look into and if your doc doesnt believe you are just disregards your concerns like some do, then find a better one.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Could be anxiety. The fear of the symptoms may bring them on more frequently. Do not fear the feelings, the panicky feelings will pass, and leave you just feeling tired. Do you find you ask yourself "What if..."? Do you think "I should...do this or that"? Do you think "I had one of those attacks last time I was at the restaurant, I hope I don't have another...? These may be leading to panic attacks Check out this site: http://www.stresscenter.com/staff.htm AZ


----------

